# liberopops problemi a emergere l'ebuild [Risolto]

## etilico

Ragazzi mi hanno consigliato questo programmino http://liberopops.sourceforge.net/ per guardarmi la posta con libero, c'è anche l'ebuild che però non c'è nel portage di gentoo ... beh dico, ce lo metto io ... eseguo l'ebuild ma non funziona  :Sad:  mi da tutta una serie di errori deve essere stato fatto male  :Smile:  l'autore mi  ucciderà !!!... se qualcuno usa questo programmino e ha risolto il problema mi faccia sapere... saluti a tutti   :Cool: 

----------

## klaudyo

Ciao,

se dai un'occhiata al forum del progetto liberopops, ho messo un post che riguarda proprio questo ebuild (che ha qualche problemino).

Cmq, ti riporto qui quello che ho fatto io per farlo andare.

1) Ho scaricato l'ebuild che trovi su sourceforge

2) l'ho messo nella directory per le estensioni "personali" del portage (/usr/local/portage) (naturalmente devi modificare il make.conf in modo tale da aggiungere questa directory al portage.... ora non ricordo quale variabile ho decommentato, se vuoi te lo faccio sapere stasera)

In particolare ho creato la dir /usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopops/ e qui ho copiato l'ebuild. A questo punto: emerge liberopops e tutto va ok.

Anzi, c'e' un problemino da risolvere. Il pacchetto ad un certo punto vuole compilare la propria documentazione e lo vule fare co n doxygen che deve essere gia installato sul tuo sistema. Purtroppo l'ebuild 'e fatto male e non provvede a risolvere la dipendenza da solo. A parte questo non ci sono altri problemi.

L'ebuild ti fara' avere anche uno script in /etc/init.d/ (liberopopsd) che puoi aggiungere al tuo runlevel.

Ciao!

PS certo che Libero non aveva altro da inventare con il suo POP.......

----------

## etilico

 *etilico wrote:*   

> Ragazzi mi hanno consigliato questo programmino http://liberopops.sourceforge.net/ per guardarmi la posta con libero, c'è anche l'ebuild che però non c'è nel portage di gentoo ... beh dico, ce lo metto io ... eseguo l'ebuild ma non funziona  mi da tutta una serie di errori deve essere stato fatto male  l'autore mi  ucciderà !!!... se qualcuno usa questo programmino e ha risolto il problema mi faccia sapere... saluti a tutti  

 

----------

## ercapoccia

http://liberopops.diludovico.it/index.php?showtopic=254&st=0&#entry1084

----------

## mingotta

 *klaudyo wrote:*   

> 1) Ho scaricato l'ebuild che trovi su sourceforge
> 
> 2) l'ho messo nella directory per le estensioni "personali" del portage (/usr/local/portage) (naturalmente devi modificare il make.conf in modo tale da aggiungere questa directory al portage.... ora non ricordo quale variabile ho decommentato, se vuoi te lo faccio sapere stasera)
> 
> In particolare ho creato la dir /usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopops/ e qui ho copiato l'ebuild. A questo punto: emerge liberopops e tutto va ok.
> ...

 

Ciao,

ho GROSSI problemi ad installare liberopops!

Ho creato la directory liberopops in /usr/portage/net-mail/ e vi ho copiato il file liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2.ebuild

Ho fatto emerge doxygen, che mi ha installato prima graphviz e poi doxygen.

Ho dato un'occhiata all'/etc/make.conf ma non ho capito a cosa tu ti riferisca.

Ho provato emerge liberopopsd, non liberopops, perchè l'ebuild da me scaricato finisce con la "d", ma mi dice 

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "liberopopsd"..

Ho provato anche 

ebuild /usr/portage/net-mail/liberopops/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2.ebuild digest

 (non so di preciso a cosa serva, ma penso che serva a generare i file di "contorno" dell'ebuild, giusto?), ma mi da il seguente errore: 

!!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'net-mail/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2.ebuild

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.

.

In definitiva, qualcuno mi potrebbe dire la procedura step by step, e magari fare anche un bell'HOWTO? Sarebbe un bel regalo di Natale!

Grazie!

----------

## etilico

Ecco la riga a cui lui si riferisce:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## mingotta

Ciao ragazzi,

mi dispiace per voi ma io ho grossi problemi!!!

La procedura che ho scritto un paio di post più su è sbagliata, perchè invece di creare /usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopops avevo creato /usr/portage/net-mail/liberopops.

Accortomi dell'errore ho rimediato cancellando /usr/portage/net-mail/liberopops e creando /usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopops. Ho messo lì vari degli ebuild che si trovano in giro, quello del cvs, quello 0.1.2, quello 0.1.2-r2, ma non riesco a farli funzionare. Mi dice sempre 

```
root@gentoo:/usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopops # emerge liberopops

Calculating dependencies   !!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'net-mail/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2' does not exist at:

!!!            /usr/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2.ebuild

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "liberopops".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

Che vordì?

P.s.: ho già installato doxygen e nell'/etc/make.conf ho scommentato la riga PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

----------

## shev

Non ho capito se nel tuo make.conf hai messo (decommentata) la variabile che ti hanno già detto qualche post sopra:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"
```

 :Question: 

Senza di questa è dura che funzioni...

----------

## mingotta

Ecchime!

Si, mi sa che hai letto il mio post un attimo prima che lo editassi e aggiungessi che ho SCOMMENTATO la riga in questione, perciò è abilitata!

Che velocità di risposta!

----------

## mingotta

Ooops, mi sono accorto di una cosa:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge liberopops
> 
> Calculating dependencies   !!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'net-mail/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2' does not exist at:
> 
> !!!            /usr/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2.ebuild
> ...

 

Quindi vuol dire che lui ancora cerca l'ebuild lì anzichè nella /usr/local/portage!!!

Ma perchè? Forse perchè ho dato qualche comando tipo ebuild path_assoluto_dell'ebuild digest nel tentativo di farlo funzionare?

----------

## codadilupo

 *mingotta wrote:*   

> Ooops, mi sono accorto di una cosa:
> 
>  *Quote:*   emerge liberopops
> 
> Calculating dependencies   !!! aux_get(): ebuild for 'net-mail/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2' does not exist at:
> ...

 

in /usr/local/portage devi dare anche la sottodirectory net-mail... e li' infilare l'ebuild...

Coda

----------

## mingotta

 *mingotta wrote:*   

> Accortomi dell'errore ho rimediato cancellando /usr/portage/net-mail/liberopops e creando /usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopops. Ho messo lì vari degli ebuild che si trovano in giro, quello del cvs, quello 0.1.2, quello 0.1.2-r2, ma non riesco a farli funzionare. 

 

Questo l'avevo già fatto, ma il problema rimane.

----------

## shev

Mmmm, imho non hai seguito il procedimento giusto...

Ricapitolando:

- editi il file /etc/make.conf aggiungendo o decommentando questa riga (esattamente come te l'ho riportata):

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

- crei il path (esattamente come te l'ho riportato):

```
/usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd/
```

- copi nella directory creata al passo precedente l'ebuild di liberoposd (il file deve avere estensione .ebuild, se è gzippato decomprimilo)

- dai da linea di comando ciò che segue (esattamente come te l'ho riportato):

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -vp liberopopsd
```

A questo punto *deve* andare se hai seguito alla lettera ciò che ho scritto. In caso contrario riportami l'errore *esatto* e *completo* che ti viene dato.

p.s.: e ricorda la "d" finale di liberopopsd

----------

## mingotta

Wow, sta andando, sta scaricando!!!!

Vediamo un po' come va a finire!

Sai qual era l'errore bastardo?? Era che la dir dentro cui avevo messo l'ebuild non l'avevo chiamata liberopopsd, ma liberopops, senza la d!!!!

E per quello non trovava l'ebuild!!!

Ti farò sapere quando finisce.

----------

## mingotta

Ooops, non è andato a buon fine!

Ecco l'output:

```
root@gentoo:/usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -v liberopopsd

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-mail/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2 to /

>>> Downloading http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/liberopops/liberopopsd-0.1.2.tar.gz

--05:53:23--  http://easynews.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/liberopops/liberopopsd-0.1.2.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/liberopopsd-0.1.2.tar.gz'

Resolving easynews.dl.sourceforge.net... 140.99.102.30

Connecting to easynews.dl.sourceforge.net[140.99.102.30]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 700,791 [application/x-gzip]

100%[===================================================================>] 700,791        6.65K/s    ETA 00:00

05:55:30 (5.43 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/liberopopsd-0.1.2.tar.gz' saved [700791/700791]

--- No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd/files/digest-liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.

root@gentoo:/usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd # echo $?

1

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mingotta wrote:*   

> Ooops, non è andato a buon fine!
> 
> Ecco l'output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Devi creare il digest con

```
# ebuild /percorso/dove/sta/il/tuo.ebuild digest
```

----------

## mingotta

Ok, ho seguito il consiglio del messaggio di errore e adesso tutto funziona! Adesso che tutto è più chiaro io proporrei la stesura di un bell'HOWTO, che ne dite? Mi rivolgo essenzialmente agli sviluppatori. Altrimenti lo posso fare anche io, che dite?

Magari con dei links aggiornati agli ebuild.

```
root@gentoo:/usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd # ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd/liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2.ebuild digest

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< liberopopsd-0.1.2.tar.gz

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2.ebuild

<<< files/digest-liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2

>>> Computed message digests.

root@gentoo:/usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd #

root@gentoo:/usr/local/portage/net-mail/liberopopsd # ll

total 9

-rw-rw-r--    1 root     portage       144 Dec 26 05:57 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           96 Dec 26 05:57 files

-rw-r--r--    1 1012     users        1481 Dec 26  2003 liberopopsd-0.1.2-r2.ebuild
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mingotta wrote:*   

> Altrimenti lo posso fare anche io, che dite?

 

Fai fai sono sempre ben accetti gli howto. Inoltr poi proporre il tuo ebuild su bugzilla. Per sapere come fare poi leggere questa guida.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti anche il tag [risolto] al titolo.

----------

## ercapoccia

Consiglio a tutti quelli che non l'abbiano gia fatto di leggere la documentazione sul sito di gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it in particolare http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/portage-user.xml , http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/portage-manual.xml e http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/use-howto.xml

Per quanto rigurarda questo ebuild, ma il discorso può essere esteso a tutti gli ebuild "fatti in casa", cioè quelli che non fanno parte del portage ufficiale:

Per cercare un ebuild 

```
 ~$ emerge -s $NOME_DA_CERCARE_ANCHE_NON_COMPLETO
```

 quindi 

```
 ~$ emerge  -s liberopops

Searching...

[ Results for search key : liberopops ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

  

*  net-mail/liberopopsd [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1.2-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.1.2

      Size of downloaded files: 684 kB

      Homepage:    http:/liberopops.sourceforge.net/

      Description: LiberoPOPs, WebMail->POP3 converter for Libero e-mail service 
```

da notare che liberopopsd è "masked" cioe è marcato "~x86" che significa non stabile 

Per emergere un pacchetto masked 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -v $NOME_EBUILD
```

 cioè 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -v liberopopsd
```

Per le modifiche a /etc/make.conf, dove mettere il file liberoposd.ebuild e per la creazione del digest leggere i post precedenti. 

Per quanto riguarda doxygen non è necessario averlo installato per compilare liberopopsd, serve solo se si compila liberopopsd con il flag "doc" attivato, ma in questo caso l'ebuild provvederà da solo alle dipendenze.

Ps leggete le man di emerge, ebuild, etcat, qpkg

Ciao

----------

